# Reaper envelopes



## jamessy (Feb 18, 2021)

Is there a way to create an envelope that controls more than one parameter? For example, I have several string articulation patches inside one instance of Kontakt and I would like to be able to control the dynamics of all of them simultaneously. I know Reaper has automation items but it's a lot of back and forth when I want to record vs manually edit and it'd be nice to just combine several parameters into a parent envelope.

Bonus question does Kontakt need to be loaded on every track that is using the Reaticulate plugin or can you still route tracks?


----------



## Artemi (Feb 18, 2021)

jamessy said:


> Is there a way to create an envelope that controls more than one parameter? For example, I have several string articulation patches inside one instance of Kontakt and I would like to be able to control the dynamics of all of them simultaneously. I know Reaper has automation items but it's a lot of back and forth when I want to record vs manually edit and it'd be nice to just combine several parameters into a parent envelope.
> 
> Bonus question does Kontakt need to be loaded on every track that is using the Reaticulate plugin or can you still route tracks?


you can just arm for recording several tracks in reaper and send midi to just one track


----------



## tack (Feb 18, 2021)

jamessy said:


> Bonus question does Kontakt need to be loaded on every track that is using the Reaticulate plugin or can you still route tracks?


Nope, if you have a bunch of tracks routing to one Kontakt instance, Reaticulate is happy to go along for that ride. In other words, you just need Reaticulate on those tracks, not antother Kontakt instance. The articulation-switching MIDI Reaticulate outputs is routed by Reaper the same as all the events in the MIDI items on that track.


----------



## jamessy (Feb 18, 2021)

Alright I'll have to revisit and see what I did wrong. Still learning my way around Reaper so there's a lot of things I don't get yet but that plugin is top notch so very glad to have it. Thanks man


----------



## tack (Feb 18, 2021)

jamessy said:


> Still learning my way around Reaper so there's a lot of things I don't get yet but that plugin is top notch so very glad to have it.


Thanks for the kind words. Let me know of you'd like a video or sample project that demonstrates that setup.


----------

